# [OT] In Hamburg kann wieder gechillt werden

## haarbi

OMG waren wir laut am jubeln als in der Schule der Lehrer in den Unterricht kam und sagte, dass der tolle Herr Schill von unserem Bürgermeister nen Kickban gekriegt hat  :Mr. Green:  .

Und dass nun rauskommt dass eben dieser Bürgermeister schwul ist...wen störts, ist doch auch gut so  :Laughing: .

Bambule und der Rest Hamburgs freuen sich und Hamburg kann sich wieder 'Weltstadt' nennen, schließlich war das meiner Ansicht nach mit einem stellvertretendem Bürgermeister der Sparte 'sehr-sehr-weit-rechts-außen' nicht möglich. Logisch, oder?

Ähm ja, wollte nur mal gesagt haben dass ich mich freu  :Razz: 

Achja, falls jetzt der eine oder andere nicht so ganz peilt was ich sagen wollte findet er z.B. auf www.hamburg.de garantiert etwas zum Thema  :Smile: 

..der haarbi

----------

## Scandium

Herr Schill verschwindet, und seine Partei wird ihm folgen.

Ein Verlust, der keiner ist.

Viele Grüße aus Bayern  :Wink: 

----------

## hulk2nd

kann mich den worten meines vorredners nur anschliessen.

den wird keiner vermissen.

grüsse,

hulk

----------

## ian!

Wir brauchen wohl wirklich eine deutschsprachige Off-Topic Ecke.  :Wink: 

ian

----------

## toskala

ja, nun müssen nur noch die bullen mit ihrer prügelmentalität verschwinden damit das schanzenviertel wieder so wird wies früher mal war, cdu auch noch weg und rot-grün regierung her  :Smile: 

freude war das gestern eine tolle freudenfeier - bis die bullen geräumt haben   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Beforegod

Werde dieses Thema nicht schließen aber in Zukunft würde ich euch um eines Bitten:

Verwendet wenn ihr ein neues Thema eröffnet bitte folgenden Titel :

[OT] Name des Titels

Danke!

Werde diesen Titel auch ändern!

(Subforen sind in dieser Version von phpBB noch nicht möglich. Wenn es soweit ist bekommt ihr alle bescheid. solange bitte OT Themen auch als solche markieren!)

Cheers,

BeforeGod

----------

## haarbi

 *toskala wrote:*   

> ja, nun müssen nur noch die bullen mit ihrer prügelmentalität verschwinden damit das schanzenviertel wieder so wird wies früher mal war, cdu auch noch weg und rot-grün regierung her 
> 
> freude war das gestern eine tolle freudenfeier - bis die bullen geräumt haben  

 

War leider bei der Feier nicht anwesend, hatte noch zu tun  :Crying or Very sad: 

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Werde dieses Thema nicht schließen aber in Zukunft würde ich euch um eines Bitten:
> 
> Verwendet wenn ihr ein neues Thema eröffnet bitte folgenden Titel :
> 
> [OT] Name des Titels
> ...

 

Jo so ists richtig. Da hätte ich von selbst drauf kommen sollen aber war dann wohl doch zu müde  :Smile: 

----------

## ralph

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> toskala wrote:
> 
> ja, nun müssen nur noch die bullen mit ihrer prügelmentalität verschwinden damit das schanzenviertel wieder so wird wies früher mal war, cdu auch noch weg und rot-grün regierung her
> ...

 

Sei froh. Am Anfang wars zwar super, aber dann sind die Bullen aus heiterem Himmel sowas von ausgerastet, dass war kaum zu fassen. Der reinste Mob.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## haarbi

 *ralph wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> toskala wrote:
> 
> ja, nun müssen nur noch die bullen mit ihrer prügelmentalität verschwinden damit das schanzenviertel wieder so wird wies früher mal war, cdu auch noch weg und rot-grün regierung her
> ...

 

Die sind wohl traurig dass ihr Dukatenscheisser jetzt nichts mehr zu sagen hat.

----------

## rojaro

und nachdem ihm die partei nu auch noch nen strich durch die rechnung gemacht hat in sachen fraktionsvorsitz faellt mir nur noch ein lied ein das dazu ganz gut passt ... "Die Partei, die Partei, die hat immer recht ..." ... aber wer wird denn da gleich traurig sein :)

----------

## haarbi

 *rojaro wrote:*   

> und nachdem ihm die partei nu auch noch nen strich durch die rechnung gemacht hat in sachen fraktionsvorsitz faellt mir nur noch ein lied ein das dazu ganz gut passt ... "Die Partei, die Partei, die hat immer recht ..." ... aber wer wird denn da gleich traurig sein 

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

